# Eugin on the Edge



## cuchuflete

¡Felicidades Eugin!
casi un *mil*

 
*Many thanks for being my teacher in both English and in Spanish.

Un saludo,
Cuchu*​


----------



## asm

Ya son mil. FELICIDADES



			
				cuchuflete said:
			
		

> ¡Felicidades Eugin!
> 
> casi un mil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Many thanks for being my teacher in both English and in Spanish.*
> 
> *Un saludo,*
> *Cuchu*
> ​
> 
> ​


----------



## Eugens

¡¡¡Felicidades!!!
Y gracias por toda la buena onda!


----------



## Artrella

*    Pibitaaaaaaa!!!!! *   * Te felicito en tus primeros y excelentes 1000  posts!!!
Siempre llena de buena onda y de sabiduría!!  1000 besos y abrazos para vos!!    *​
*Un regalito!!*


----------



## Rayines

_Buenísimo, Euge!!....También rescato tu Buena Onda además de tus Respuestas Inteligentes !! FELICITACIONES!!_


----------



## beatrizg

Me uno a la celebración y te felicito por tus mil, Euge!!!


----------



## fenixpollo

​*Happy Postiversary, Eugin!* ​​
*Thanks for your collaboration -- always helpful, always humble, always insightful.*​​
* ¡Felicidades! *​​*.*​


----------



## lauranazario

*¡MIL saludos llenos de MIL encomios por las titánicas traducciones que haces y que compartes con nosotros, brindándonos así la oportunidad de aprender TODOS JUNTOS!*

Un abrazo,
LN


----------



## Phryne

*.

!!!Felicitaciones, Euge!!!!

.... por lo excelente de tu participación y por la mejor de las ondas !!!!


*  (mi vecinita Whitney también te manda un miau  )​ * 
*​


----------



## alc112

Muchas Felicidades, Euge!!
Gracias por toda tu ayuda y por ese toque que tienen tus mensajes, tan amigables.
http://www.securecakestore.com/acatalog/Cat.JPG


----------



## araceli

¡FELICIDADES Y FELICITACIONES, EUGIN!


----------



## Eugin

uauuu!!!! pensé que nunca iba a llegar, viendo como algunos llegaban tan fácilmente a los 2.000, 3.000, 4.000….9.000!!!! pero bueno, llegué y me honra que personajes de la talla de Uds. me feliciten cuando yo, humildemente, los tomo a Uds. como referencia e inspiración para mejorar y ofrecer mejores respuestas cada día!!!!

tengo muchas madrinas aquí, como por ejemplo Artis, Majo y Laura:

*Nildus*: te debo las gracias por haberme guiado en los primeros pasos y por toda tu dulzura y sabiduría!!! Un placer tenerte entre nosotros!!! Y muchas gracias por las rosas amarillas!!!

*Majito*: mi madrina en lo que respecta a links y diéresis y palabras raras del idioma eugeniano…. Jejeje!!! Gracias totales por ayudarme a aprender y mejorar cada día! No puedo creer lo hermosa que es esa gatita!! Me la como toda a Whitney!!! 

*Laura*: yo no estaría aquí si no fuera por tus consejos con mis primeros intentos en el foro y por tu paciencia con mis preguntas por PM!! Gracias por toda tu aydua, Lau!!! Idola total!!

*Alexis*: gracias por tu mensajito, pensé que no te ibas a tomar la molestia, pero fue una grata sorpresa, gracias, che!!

*Cuchus*: it was an honour for me that you started this thread… thanks for considering me a teacher, as you are but, as I told you before, I am just a humble translator, but very willing to learn and help the others!!!

*Raynés*: maestra!! Si de “teachers” se trata, vos estás dentro de los primeros lugares. Mil gracias, un honor!!!

*Asm*: aunque no hayamos interactuado mucho, todavía, muchas gracias!!

*Eugens*: tocayita mía!!! Gracias también a vos por tu buena onda y compartir todo lo que sabés!!! Veo que somos muchas Euges en el foro!! Aguanten las Eugenias!! Y mil gracias por el gatito…. el mejor regalo que me podías hacer!!!

*Beatrizg*: muchas gracias por tu buena onda y felicitaciones!! 

*Michael (Postiversary´s man)*: You are among whom I consider my everyday inspiration!! I can only be humble with my answers, compared to your incredible amount of knowledge!!!! Thanks for your encouragement!!!
And please, give us the roasted chicken back, will you??!!!

*Araceli*: muchas gracias por tus felicitaciones!


*A todos, MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS POR SU APOYO Y FELICITACIONES! SON UN EJEMPLO A SEGUIR, CHICOS, Y ESO ES LO QUE HAGO, CON MIS HUMILDES CONTRIBUCIONES!!!!*

*BESO ENORME PARA CADA UNO!!!    *


----------



## VenusEnvy

Eugin: How could I miss this?!  You help me so much in the Sp forum, and you're brilliant with your English! I am always amazed. Many warm congratulations.


----------



## Eugin

You haven´t missed a thing, dear Venus!!! you have just arrived on time... you have 1000 posts more to congratulate me yet (or still???)... until I reach 2.000  
 
 
now I´m flattered, Nic!!!! you have made my day, girl!!!! 
 
thanks a lot, it´s nice to feel this warmth in your words!!!! I was in need of some kind words!!!  
 
 
*  XOXO  *


----------



## Mita

¡¡Uy, uy, casi me pierdo esto!! Un poquitín atrasada porque andaba desaparecida por estos lugares, pero

*¡¡¡FeLiCiTaCiOnEs!!!*​ 
Por tan buenos aportes que haces y por tu buena onda y disposición. ¡Seguí así, piba!


----------



## Philippa

*   ¡¡Mil felicitaciones, Eugin!! ​  * 

Lo siento que haya tardado tanto en felicitarte  Seguía con la intención de 'postear' aquí....... seguro que soy muy perezosa   
De hecho, he pasando tanto tiempo que ya te me has adelantado  

Muchas gracias por toda tu ayuda simpática en los foros.
Un abrazo
Philippa


----------



## EVAVIGIL

¡Muchas felicidades, Eugin!​Por mil , dos mil, tres mil posts más...
Un saludito cariñoso desde Madrid.  
EVA.


----------

